# West Bow



## TerryCurley

*West Bow— a street in Edinburgh, Scotland*

Here is my finished work and the reference photo I used.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Bravo Terry! Amazing job!


----------



## TerryCurley

Susan Mulno said:


> Bravo Terry! Amazing job!


Thank you so much Susan. I really went way out of my comfort zone doing this one, but it was fun doing and I think I'm going to do more city street type paintings.


----------



## Susan Mulno

With this result I don't see how you could resist! :biggrin:


----------



## zahira

Well done, it's a happy painting, it looks like you enjoyed painting it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desdichado

Lot of work and detail in there Terry. Nice result, well done.


----------



## DanaHamilton

Hi there. I am so in love with this painting. It came up on my screen at work. I would love to get a copy to place in my home if that is a possibility please and thanks. Dana Hamilton. My email is [email protected] and my number is 3862754962


----------



## avni

GREAT!!!TERRY,CONGRATULATIONS!:surprise:


----------

